# PetroChina becomes world's top-valued company



## numbercruncher (5 November 2007)

Now this just cracks me up ....




> SHANGHAI (AFP) - PetroChina became the world's largest company by market value Monday, worth about one trillion dollars -- double the value of ExxonMobil -- as its shares surged in their debut on the Chinese mainland.
> 
> In terms of earnings, however, PetroChina does not even make it into the top 50 companies of the world, raising a red flag both about the valuation of the firm and the overall sustainability of the Chinese stock boom.




http://au.news.yahoo.com/071105/19/14ukj.html

Why dont they build some casinos or something for all these peoples excess cash.


----------



## Pommiegranite (6 November 2007)

numbercruncher said:


> Now this just cracks me up ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol....i laughed when i heard about this. Unreal...really unreal


----------



## Temjin (6 November 2007)

numbercruncher said:


> Now this just cracks me up ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gambling are banned in China. 

That's why they gamble in the stock market instead.


----------



## Poker (8 November 2007)

The answer: Asia's Las Vegas - Macau


----------



## Diewlei (8 November 2007)

Very soon will be the other way around; Las Vegas - America's Macau


----------

